# Card Crusher - Necron WBB



## Zeredek (Jul 19, 2009)

...I hate myself for doing this...


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Lolwat????????


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> ...I hate myself for doing this...


why?...are you an emo:wink: :biggrin:

nice start zeredek


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

I might very well be the only one who gets this picture.

Achievement? y/n


----------

